# 6x9's in B13



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

Has anyopne esle put 6x9's in there b13? i used speaker holders from a 1989 accord and they sit right ,just sometimes they cut out i need some help


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I had 6x9's in my sentra but switched to 6.5's. The 6x9's wont mount in the hole and the speaker boxes are just plain getto IMO.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

Cut out the metal on the rear deck. you speakers are probably cutting out becuase of a pinched or shorted out speaker wire, ir a loose conncetion. if you gonna do it, do it right.any questions, pm me


----------

